# VAT on professional services



## zippitydooda (3 Jun 2008)

Hi there,

Is the VAT rate 21% or 12.5% on professional services/consultancy?

Thanks,

Z


----------



## zippitydooda (3 Jun 2008)

Sorry - typo - should read 13.5%

I'm thinking it should be 21% but just to be sure to be sure ;-)


----------



## Dearg Doom (3 Jun 2008)

It's 21% in all cases I have experience of, but have a look at the [broken link removed] for more information on the specific area of PS/Consultancy.


----------



## HotFeet (9 Jun 2008)

professional services ie accountancy 21%


----------



## KDA man (10 Jun 2008)

21%, threshold is 37,500.


----------

